# Throwback Thursday: Milbank photos



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive never seen that first one! what happened to doug?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's a really interesting write-up of Milbanks history. I wondered where the name came from, now I know.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I get to work with those meters all the time in Maryland. 

Here is a 1940's drawn aluminum socket with a royal flush. In the History- on the last image at the bottom right, he is holding one. This one has seen better days.










Here is a nice little 60amp service I replaced just last week in Baltimore MD


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Kyrton said:


> I get to work with those meters all the time in Maryland.
> 
> Here is a 1940's drawn aluminum socket with a royal flush. In the History- on the last image at the bottom right, he is holding one. This one has seen better days.
> 
> ...


In the top pic, anyone can see what the problem is......the red phase is always on the right!!! No wonder it burned up......lol.

Seriously, considering its age, it has held up amazingly well.


----------

